# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Metal Gear Awesome

## Harakiri

Per fans te Metal Gear Solid: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/297383
Klikoni ne "WATCH THIS MOVIE!"

----------


## Gerdi

per ca behet fjal?

----------


## Gerdi

hahahhahahahahahha sa e forte  :ngerdheshje:  na gjej dhe ca te tjera se kjo ishte e madhe fare

----------

